# Crystal River - strainer near Avalanche Creek



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/Carbondale...Cv7b4e8IoHo2bHyfw1LbRzBdV1qrtmbQJu63C942u9xhw


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, these trees are no bueno and fairly large. I don't think they will move with high water. Currently the middle channel is to shallow for passage, and the left channel is the way to go. There is a root ball that moved into the middle of the left channel last year, but you currently can get between it and the shore to get left. At high water is will be very dangerous. As it come higher the middle will be good to go.


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

*5/17 Sunday Update*

5/17 Sunday 650 cfs. Posted in Facebook Roaring Fork Valley Whitewater Paddlers and Glenwood Area Boaters groups.

Heads up almost a mile downstream of the put in for Avalanche BRB. The strainer is upstream of the red sandstone cliffs on river right.

Two trees down on far river right channel ribbon. Also, keep a heads up for the aspens falling into the bank above the big strainers on river left.


----------



## rtwalker (Jun 12, 2011)

*Strainer tree has mostly moved*

The Tree has mostly moved parallel to stream bed and you now can get by left of it but I would still stay away from the this channel.


----------

